# Shorted USB port? (pic)



## CKrypto (Feb 24, 2014)

So I was troubleshooting an issue with Timurs kernel/USBROM where the USB slave devices (DAC and USB flash drive) were not being recognized after coming back from a firm sleep. It would require a reboot to get them recognized and they would work perfectly as long as the N7 didn't go into deep sleep (i.e. remove the AC power). I cleared everything (cache, data, system) and re-installed USBROM thinking that perhaps an application might be causing the issue, but the same symptoms persisted. I then tried to connect it to my computer using the stock USB cable and it wasn't even recognized. For a sanity check, I connected my gf's N7(2012) to the same computer with the same cable and it instantly appeared. I then cleared everything and flashed the stable CM 10.2, tried two different cables on three different computers with no results.

Finally, I recalled that I had blown out two USB hubs with a crappy DC-DC converter while my N7 was attached to said hubs.

The strange part is that it charges just fine and can act as a USB host if rebooted when connected to the USB hub. It looks like the problem is that it isn't recognized as a USB slave device nor can you hotplug anything to it when it is in host mode. Weird. Anyway, I removed the USB component and compared it to the one in my gf's N7. It appears to be a bit dark in certain areas indicating to me some heat/electrical damage. I found a replacement part online for $30, but I am worried that the issue might go beyond the USB port. Anyone had an experience like this before? Any opinions on the photo in regards to possbile damage to the USB cable?

The part on top came from my semi-functioning N7 and the part below is in my gf's fully working N7..


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Photo doesn't reveal much TBH... But if you say you had it attached to a couple of usb hubs that were blown, anything is possible...

Have you tried replacing your N7's usb component with the one from your gf's N7, instead of just comparing it?


----------



## CKrypto (Feb 24, 2014)

xapt3r5 said:


> Photo doesn't reveal much TBH... But if you say you had it attached to a couple of usb hubs that were blown, anything is possible...
> 
> Have you tried replacing your N7's usb component with the one from your gf's N7, instead of just comparing it?


Thanks for the reply. It may be hard to tell, but if you look at the ribbon close to the edge of both components, you can see some darkening. It think this is where it is burned out. I also noticed yesterday that even though my N7 isn't even plugged in, it is reporting that it is in charge mode, so it is apparent that something isn't right.

My original plan was to swap out the USB component from my gf's unit, but I didn't want to damage hers as well and have an even bigger headache on my hands. I ordered a replacement part off ebay for $40 that should get here soon. Strangely, you can't get replacement parts for the N7 very easily.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 21, 2011)

The same thing happened to me, what ended up happening was somehow the motherboard was damaged and the usb connection went out so I had to buy a new board. I found one on ebay for $20


----------

